# My Wee Baby Emmit



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

(that's a water drop on his/her beak, I was lucky I quickly got it before it went)


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

*dies from the cute*


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, what a sweetheart! Is Emmit a pastelface or am I imagining things?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You aren't! s/he is a Pastel Face Cinnamon Pied. 

Starting to chirp a heap too now. (up until yesterday h/she was sooo quiet)


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

How exciting, you must be dying to know the gender. Pastelfaces are so gorgeous, I especially like pastelface cinnamons. The pied markings are beautiful too!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am dying to know. I think I'm gonna get a kit and send it off. It'll be another 3 months or so until I'll find out if I were to wait, I don't know if I can last that long. 

I couldn't believe it when I seen her/him. I was in total shock, I hadn't ever been face to face with such a cute 'tie his mutation/color! 

The man we (well mum actually for me) got him off breeds all rare 'tiels, so we're hoping to be able to get another 'tiel off of him later on when we move.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

There's a breeder in Queensland who specialises in pastelface platinums and I always wanted one of those from her, it's such a beautiful mutation and I think it's prettiest with the paler colours like platinum and cinnamon. Are you going to breed him/her later on? You'd get such pretty babies!

Have you used those kits before? I've been thinking of using one for Quinn and my new Quaker since they seem fairly easy and they're really cheap. The length of the feathers kind of worries me though, I'm not sure which to go for.

Why would you have to wait three months? Do they take that long to get back to you or do avian vets have an age requirement for DNA sexing?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you seen what the pastelface platinums look like? I searched google and didn't get anything. :blink: BUUT I'd imagine they would be really pretty 'tiels.

I'm definitely going to breed, not sure with who yet - so far I've only got Tilly & Shiro paired up for when she's old enough. I'd love to breed Theo and Ella too though. But I've got 3 males, and probably 5 females if Emmit turns out to be female. Ahh, so many females, not that it's a bad thing.

I haven't used one of the kits yet, but like you, I think it's easier and cheaper. I hate the idea of pulling a feather/feathers out from her/him, it frightens me. I had a search, you can go through DNA Soloutions, $28! http://www.genescience.com.au/

*For DNA sexing all we require is two NORMAL feathers from the bird by simply pulling them from the bird's body, tail or wing (we will not obtain a result from feathers picked up off the ground*

Ohh I'd have to wait 3 or so more months if I didn't end up getting her/him DNA sexed, like I'd have to wait to see if he/she starts showing any male behaviour or if she/he is really quiet, I'd assume female. But then again, she/he could be a male and still be quiet, so I'm pretty sure I'll get a DNA kit sent to me and get it over with. 

That's another thing that's got me wondering now when you mentioned their being a certain age they need to be to be able to be DNA sexed, I wonder if they do.

Edit: you can get it done within 48 hours, which would be "urgent" and costs another $3 otherwise *results will take 2 to 5 working days, results are very accurate (above 99.9%)*


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww super adorable!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe. 

 The only thing with Emmit is his/her age. The man said 11-12 weeks, so it made it a bit hard, I'm thinking okay, I'll just go with 11 weeks just to be safe - so the age I'm going from would make him/her 3 months old, born on January 9th 2009!

Does anyone else see the "baby face" in him/her? I keep saying to mum he/she has a real baby face, which makes him/her so much more cuter.. but she thinks otherwise.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

He, is absolutely adorable. The water drop picture is so cute.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, he's only a few days younger than Ivy, she hatched on the 6th of January.

I think he/she has a baby face, for sure. Flash has that too, Ivy looks like an older tiel in her face, whereas Flash just looks like a little baby. He's 15 weeks and he wolf whistles like a champion so maybe you'll get your behaviour sooner rather than later!

All your tiels are gorgeous, I would have such a hard time deciding how to pair them up if I were you.


This is a photo of a platinum pastelface:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

3 days apart, WOO! 

Gonna tell mum "see even someone else sees the BABY FACE and she has a 'tiel with a baby face too!"  I've heard him/her chirp a fair bit, but that's about all, well I don't know if it's a chirp, or if she/he's trying to whistle. But next time it happens, if he/she doesn't attack the camera like he/she normally does, I'll record it and post it to see what you think!

Awuh, the pastel face platinum is gorgeous, can't help but want one now LOL. :blush:

I was thinking with the pairing

Ella & Charlie

Mother:Lutino
Father:Grey Split To Pied

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Lutino}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

Tilly & Shiro

Mother:Cinnamon Split To Whiteface
Fatheried

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
50% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
50% Grey Split To Pied

It doesn't have "Clear Pied" - so I had to put Pied. So these mutations could be wrong..

Jasper & Mali 

I don't know yet about these two - still debating on whether to leave Jasper and put him with Tilly awhile after I pair her and Shiro up (if I get a clutch) because these 2 are soo in love at the moment.

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
Father:Grey Split To Pied

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Whiteface
25% Grey

That leaves me with Emmit & Theo. Do you think it'd be a bit weird with the pairs I'm thinking about putting together? or maybe mix them a bit?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

What a TOTAL sweetheart you have on your hands Solace 

He reminds me VERY much fo of Bea's male, Bailee! What a gorgeous 'look' they both have 

Kirby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Kirby! :blush:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guess what!!! celeste was born 2nd jan and comet 4th jan!!!! Emmit is gorgeous.....its more likely he is a she what with being cinnamon but Saturn is a pastelface cinnamon pied male so he could be too!!! scritches are so wonderful.....thats why i love birds...anythign that small that can trust u that much is just amazing.....i can give them scritches for hours and during that moment when im looking down at my babies and my heart is overflowing with love i think even tho its a bird...im sure thats the feeling parents have for their children!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww so close like Ivy. 

I am crossing my fingers it's a girl, but if it's a boy, I don't mind. I've gotta get that DNA test sent to me, I have to wait until I get payed in 2 weeks before I get it though.

It definitely is amazing, especially when you have an animal that TRUSTS you.. it's like you can instantly trust them too, you know what I mean? I'd sit there 24/7 if I could giving them all the scritches they want, but with so many birds makes it a bit difficult, and you'd know what I mean, having 11 yourself.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for double..

Yesterday Emmit was let out (by herself) for hours, and she loved it










Mum and Emmit










Emmit on my hand










LOL random..










I love your hair..
























































Scitches AHHHH YESS




























i gotz millet!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I was actually going to suggest Emmit and Theo if the genders right. They're both gorgeous and they're both cinnamon. I think your pairs are great, I'd probably choose the same pairs myself.

I love how expressive his face is! I think it's the baby face thing because Flash is full of hilarious expressions, too. They also always seem to get dopey and silly around millet.

LOL We all have babies around the same age! At least Comet and Emmit and Celeste aren't horny little devils like Ivy. I caught her and Flash about to go at it yesterday and Flash did NOT appreciate being dragged off his girlfriend.

The trust thing really is amazing. Sometimes when I'm giving them headscratches I just kind of marvel that they can have so much trust in me. It's very humbling.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmit & Theo actually sounds really good.  

Haha, they do make some funny expressions, I love how some aren't even camera shy too.

Naughty Ivy!!  dear lord. The things our 'tiels do, lol.  and then you catch them, and it's always that look.. "IT WAS HIM NOT ME!!"


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It's totally her, too. She's always flashing her butt and peeping at him. The only thing that really gets her out of the mood is when Flash gets overeager and steps on her head. That sure kills the moment.

I like Theo and Emmit too!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao....well i have to admit getting my head stepped on would likely put me out of the mood too!! specially those nails/....nope my 2 aren't horny little devils....comet has discovered his voice tho...he is the only tiel i have that talks while doing things...the others stop everything and do heart wings and courting display...he does it while he preens, while he eats, during anything really.....except during scritchies...but u have to concentrate hard during scritchies....gotta make sure mum gets the right spot....he isnt as int it as celeste and little mikey....i think little mikey isnt liking having to share scritching.....now as soon as i egt him out for the whole time everytime i put my hand near him the head gets bowed and the crest goes up lol.....i totally agree about the humbling aspect Danielle.....i think its such an amazing bond....i dont even mind getting bitten when i scritch them wrong.....as long as i dont hurt them they like me to scratch the feather sheaths off their pins too....but sometimes of course i get a sore one and im in trouble! lol ok who got me started talking bout them!!! i can talk for hours bout them...oh and i totally agree about theo and Emmit if emmit is a boy....if emmit is a guirl u could pair him with charlie tho cause he will be split for cinnamon...if u want to have pastelfaces tho u need to pair him with either a female wf or if its a she...with a male wf....anyway i'll stop blabbering lol


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Flash does that too, he makes a ton of noise while he eats or drinks. I have no idea how he can do it, although my cat Odin does purr and eat at the same time, come to think of it...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bahahahahahah. You's make me giggle!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Skittles(commonly known as special ed) never shuts up...he yaps while he eats he yaps while he plays he yaps if one of the other birds is looking at him wrong he whistles andy griffith and yaps half way thru that he sticks his head in his bell and yaps..He's a different one that boy is.
Mikey


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

bigmikey36 said:


> Skittles(commonly known as special ed) never shuts up...he yaps while he eats he yaps while he plays he yaps if one of the other birds is looking at him wrong he whistles andy griffith and yaps half way thru that he sticks his head in his bell and yaps..He's a different one that boy is.
> Mikey


Odd, I have a 10 year old boy thats just like that!!!! Boy human that is LOL


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

ReniLyn said:


> Odd, I have a 10 year old boy thats just like that!!!! Boy human that is LOL


This sounds just like my house...but I have 2 boys...7 and 10...lol!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmit is too cute  I see a baby face as well


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you. 



bigmikey36 said:


> Skittles(commonly known as special ed) never shuts up...he yaps while he eats he yaps while he plays he yaps if one of the other birds is looking at him wrong he whistles andy griffith and yaps half way thru that he sticks his head in his bell and yaps..He's a different one that boy is.
> Mikey


LMAOOOOO. :lol: Gotta love him!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What a cute little face Emmit has.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He/she (god that's getting annoying saying that lol) says thank you. :blush:


----------

